# Cat vs Fish



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

As I was having my first coffee of the day, I captured a great bit of early morning cat vs fish... allow me a moment while I happily wallow in anthropomorphism 


*Starring:* _Lewis the Ragdoll x British Shorthair and Arthur the Crowntail Betta._


*Lewis: *What is this little bite-sized morsel, staring at me from out of the murk?
*Arthur: ***** off, fuzz face.









*Lewis: *Where's he gone? Oh, an open-topped tank, an open-topped tank, my kingdom for an open-topped tank...









*insert music from Jaws*









*Me in pantomime voice:* He's behind you!









*Arthur:* I am literally swimming back and forth in front of you, idiot cat. The power is mine. Bwahaha.









*Lewis:* Muuuuuuum! It's not fair! *sobs*










Okay I'm done now.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

How cute! I love that last pic.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

I know, right? Arthur is pretty much scared of nothing. If either of the cats tried to eat him, I'm pretty sure he'd try to eat them right back. He'd probably win!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

lol,that's a lovely looking tank & betta,and your cat is adorable.

I really like that heart shaped ornament too.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Aw, thank you. Yeah Lewis is a cutie, he's a teenager at the moment so causing havoc!


----------

